# Embarrassing question



## theworkwidow (Feb 24, 2016)

This is embarrassing in the extreme but considering STBXH and I haven't had sex in over a year and now I'm in separation/leading to divorce limbo land where I don't feel comfortable going elsewhere to get my needs met (and probably will not for some time after the divorce as well). But can I get some recommendations for a good vibrator? I would prefer something that mimics oral and don't want anything that requires penetration. I've kind of read through some reviews on Amazon but being new to this I really don't know what I'm looking for. Masturbation works but it never gives me a decently powerful or lasting O unless I do it in a tub with jets. Which unfortunately I do not own and considering I am putting our house on the market soon there's not much point in installing one. I do kind of think I would enjoy something that works in the water since I'm in perimenopause and not producing much self lube these days.

If this ? Is inappropriate please just let me know and I'll delete it. But I get the impression that not much is off limits around here


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing to be embarrassed about! I like the one's by Lelo. https://www.lelo.com/sex-toys-for-women
but I'm not sure about the in the water tbh. I like the INA Wave.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Check out the Lelo products, my H had gotten me a tulip shape one and it's very pretty. Works very well with various cycle. Then, I got the courage and got me a few others for various needs. They all work well.

Try not to use a vibrator too much, it can lead to insensitivity. Try the one the recommend for pelvic floor exercise. >>


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
unfortunately its not that easy to give advice because different women like very different things. Some of the high end toys (from places like Lelo mentioned above) are pretty expensive. Depending on your financial situation, you might try a few different types of cheap toys first to see what sort of thing you like, then buy something good that will last. 

As brooklynanne mentioned, vibrators can reduce sensitivity.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Another vote here for the Lelo vibrators!


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

If you like water get a shower massage.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

JimmyJane Form 2 or Form 4 Waterproof and not for insertion.

My wife likes them both. They are fairly expensive. The Form 4 has lasted a few years.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

BTW, water is wet but is is not lube . 

If you want to play with your toys in the water get a silicone based lube, water based lube for dry play. You can order it where you get the toys or any drugstore / wallgreens / walmart should have both types these days.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Definitely go for the Black & Decker 20-Volt Max Lithium-Ion Cordless Retractable Head model:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you tried the Hitachi Magic Wand? They sell them on amazon along with accessories and a speed controller. Don't forget the extension cord.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Definitely go for the Black & Decker 20-Volt Max Lithium-Ion Cordless Retractable Head model:


I'm speechless. Lololol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> I'm speechless. Lololol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sybian anyone?


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lelo here as well.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

@theworkwidow I highly recommend the "Womanizer". You cannot use it in the water though. Can be bought many places but here's the manufacturer's link: https://www.womanizer.com/womanizer-test-erfahrungen


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> I highly recommend the "Womanizer".


You rang?

>


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Aqua Sake... Its amazing. it penetrates or you can play with it other ways. Mine broke... I have been lost without it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

threelittlestars said:


> Aqua Sake... Its amazing. it penetrates or you can play with it other ways. Mine broke... I have been lost without it.


Are you having a funeral for it? Should we send flowers?.
>


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> Are you having a funeral for it? Should we send flowers?.
> >


Its been a few months.... I think i just kinda can't face the loss.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I just found out that the "Womanizer" has been updated - the new and improved version is called the Womanizer W500. It is expensive but can be ordered right now from love honey.com for 20% off if you use the link at the end of the following post when you order: Naked at Our Age - Joan Price - Sex & Aging Views & News: Womanizer W500: Outstanding Clitoral Suction Vibrator!

Also, Lovehoney has a one year guarantee on everything they sell, or so I read.


----------

